# EFX moto MTC tires(28x10x14) on all fours?



## wmusobz (Apr 25, 2010)

Any rubbing/clearance issues if I run 28x10x14's on all four corners? They will be mounted on MSA M20 Kore wheels. Offset of the wheels are 3.5x3.5.

Going on a 2012 Brute force 750i EPS

Thanks, Steven


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You should be fine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where did you find 7" wheels that are perfectly centered? Is that how MSA makes them?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Every msa I have had or my buddies have all been 5x2 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Most MSA's Wheels are 4+3 offset, 1" more then the regular labeled ITP or STI wheel (even though none of them measure true, in reality there all about the same) I believe the MSA kores are exactly in the middle at 3.5+3.5.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

MSA has on their website that the M20 Kore wheels have a 0mm offset, which would put it exactly in the middle.


----------



## wmusobz (Apr 25, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Where did you find 7" wheels that are perfectly centered? Is that how MSA makes them?


Not sure what other wheels are perfectly centered but I am just going off the info from their website. I originally didn't want that much offset but my wife liked those wheels the most, which is a great tangent to use when asks," how much did you spend on the wheels and tires again"?...... 

I just hope these wheels fit on my hubs? I really dont want to grind off the centering tabs because I have paddle tires on my stock wheels which require the centering tabs??


----------

